
How to Become a Lucid Dreamer - plessthanpt05
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190503-how-to-become-a-lucid-dreamer
======
cameronbrown
A couple of years ago, I lucid dreamed every night for an entire week - I've
no idea what brought it on or why it stopped, but it was one of the coolest
experiences of my life.

~~~
ToFab123
Smoking weed makes lucid dreaming stop

------
powerbroker
Been there. Done that. I type on my computer in my sleep, and sometimes write
good code.

